# My Grandfather's Old Engine



## terry_g (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm not sure the year of manufacture I'm guessing 1930s.



















If you remove the pulley the spun aluminum cover comes off exposing 
holes in the flywheel for adjusting the points. There is a brass weight in 
the points cam that holds the points open to govern the engine speed.






The carburetor uses spring loaded discs o create a vacuum to draw fuel 
from the tank in stead of a venturi.












The black Bakelite knob below the carb is for shorting out the mag to kill the engine.
And yes it still runs like the day it was new.

Terry


----------



## Janger (Mar 12, 2021)

Welcome Terry. Neat engine glad it’s still in the family.  Would you like to please make a video of starting it up and running? You’ll have to upload it to YouTube or Vimeo. Make a Vimeo account. It’s pretty easy.


----------



## Chip Maker (Mar 12, 2021)

That must smoke pretty good with a 16:1 mixture ratio!


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 12, 2021)

There’s some great info on the wiki page
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villiers_Engineering


----------

